# [solved] geen keyboard en muis in X

## Speeskeek

hallo iedereen,

ik zit met een nvidia'tje (GF4 MX 420) op X 7.3.

probleem is dat ik niets kan typen of doen in X want de muis en het toetsenbord doen niets (buiten X gaa thet keyboard wel)

een error die X geeft bij het starten

```

(EE) No Input driver matching `mouse'

(EE) No Input driver matching `kbd' 

```

Elders las ik dat ik:

```
INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"
```

in make.conf moest hebben staan. heb dat erbij gezet en opnieuw gemerged. wat nu?Last edited by Speeskeek on Thu Jan 03, 2008 1:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## garo

Staat er iets vreemd in de dmesg ?

Waarom vermoed je dat het probleem bij de videokaart ligt ?

Gebruik je nvidia-drivers ?

----------

## koenderoo

Opnieuw gemerged met de optie -N hoop ik? En wat heb je geupdate?

----------

## Speeskeek

 *garo wrote:*   

> Staat er iets vreemd in de dmesg ?
> 
> Waarom vermoed je dat het probleem bij de videokaart ligt ?
> 
> Gebruik je nvidia-drivers ?

 

ik dnek helemaal niet dat het probleem bij de videokaart ligt. ik vermeldde het omdat er problemen zijn met de X server en ik dus nvidia-drivers gebruik..

Voor de moment ben ik niet thuis, ik zal laten dmesg eens analysern.

----------

## Speeskeek

 *koenderoo wrote:*   

> Opnieuw gemerged met de optie -N hoop ik? En wat heb je geupdate?

 

ik heb niets geupdated, het is een nieuw systeem fresh install... waarom de optie -N ?

----------

## polle

wat heb je gemerged na toevoegen van INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

toch wel xorg mag ik hopen?

----------

## Speeskeek

 *polle wrote:*   

> wat heb je gemerged na toevoegen van INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"
> 
> toch wel xorg mag ik hopen?

 

natuurlijk.. maar niet met -N .. is dat nodig?

----------

## polle

wat is de output van dit commando?:

emerge -pv xorg-x11

----------

## Speeskeek

 *polle wrote:*   

> wat is de output van dit commando?:
> 
> emerge -pv xorg-x11

 

enkel xorg-x11 ...

----------

## BlackEdder

Is xf86-input-keyboard geinstalleerd?

```
emerge -pv xf86-input-keyboard
```

, check voor de R (reinstall) niet een I (install)

----------

## Speeskeek

 *BlackEdder wrote:*   

> Is xf86-input-keyboard geinstalleerd?
> 
> ```
> emerge -pv xf86-input-keyboard
> ```
> ...

 

het was niet geinstalleerd. 

emerge geeft problemen:

```

 *

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *          ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *          ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *          ebuild.sh, line 1383:  Called x-modular_src_compile

 *   x-modular.eclass, line  348:  Called x-modular_src_make

 *   x-modular.eclass, line  343:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.1/temp/build.log'.

 *

```

----------

## koenderoo

Voor een goed beeld is het handig als je ook nog even een paar regels boven die foutmelding toont. Daarin staat vaak waarop hij stuk loopt. Meestal is dat een pakketje wat hij mist (of niet goed is geïnstalleerd).

De optie -N is kort voor --newuse. Met deze optie gaat portage zoeken naar alle pakketjes die van invloed zijn op de wijziging in make.conf en gaat deze opnieuw compileren. Kan ook betekenen dat portage extra pakketjes gaat toevoegen omdat deze noodzakelijk zijn met die wijzigingen.

----------

## Taipou

Probeer altijd zoveel mogelijk informatie te verschaffen. Waar het ook aan zou kunnen liggen is je Xorg.conf configuratie. Post dus ook even je /etc/X11/xorg.conf , als je wil.

----------

## Speeskeek

de error voor de geinteresseerden:

```

checking bla bla .. de hele lijst ken je wel

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... no

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for XORG... yes

checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating src/Makefile

config.status: creating man/Makefile

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

make  all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.                                                                              1.1/work/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.1'

Making all in src

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.                                                                              1.1/work/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.1/src'

if /bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC --mode=compile gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..                                                                                   -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -march=pentium3 -fomit-frame-pointer -I/usr/include/xor                                                                              g -I/usr/include/pixman-1    -I../src -MT kbd.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/kbd.Tpo" -c                                                                               -o kbd.lo kbd.c; \

        then mv -f ".deps/kbd.Tpo" ".deps/kbd.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/kbd.Tpo";                                                                               exit 1; fi

mkdir .libs

 gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -march=pentium3 -fomit-f                                                                              rame-pointer -I/usr/include/xorg -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I../src -MT kbd.lo -MD                                                                               -MP -MF .deps/kbd.Tpo -c kbd.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/kbd.o

kbd.c:45:23: error: xf86OSKbd.h: No such file or directory

kbd.c: In function 'KbdPreInit':

kbd.c:220: error: 'KbdDevPtr' undeclared (first use in this function)

kbd.c:220: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

kbd.c:220: error: for each function it appears in.)

kbd.c:220: error: expected ';' before 'pKbd'

kbd.c:237: error: 'struct _LocalDeviceRec' has no member named 'motion_history_p                                                                              roc'

kbd.c:256: error: 'pKbd' undeclared (first use in this function)

kbd.c:256: error: 'KbdDevRec' undeclared (first use in this function)

kbd.c: In function 'KbdBell':

kbd.c:364: error: 'KbdDevPtr' undeclared (first use in this function)

kbd.c:364: error: expected ';' before 'pKbd'

kbd.c:365: error: 'pKbd' undeclared (first use in this function)

kbd.c: In function 'UpdateLeds':

kbd.c:372: error: 'KbdDevPtr' undeclared (first use in this function)

kbd.c:372: error: expected ';' before 'pKbd'

kbd.c:375: error: 'pKbd' undeclared (first use in this function)

kbd.c: In function 'KbdCtrl':

kbd.c:390: error: 'KbdDevPtr' undeclared (first use in this function)

kbd.c:390: error: expected ';' before 'pKbd'

kbd.c:393: error: 'pKbd' undeclared (first use in this function)

kbd.c: In function 'InitKBD':

kbd.c:419: error: 'KbdDevPtr' undeclared (first use in this function)

kbd.c:419: error: expected ';' before 'pKbd'

kbd.c:457: error: 'pKbd' undeclared (first use in this function)

kbd.c: In function 'KbdProc':

kbd.c:481: error: 'KbdDevPtr' undeclared (first use in this function)

kbd.c:481: error: expected ';' before 'pKbd'

kbd.c:488: error: 'pKbd' undeclared (first use in this function)

kbd.c: In function 'PostKbdEvent':

kbd.c:561: error: 'KbdDevPtr' undeclared (first use in this function)

kbd.c:561: error: expected ';' before 'pKbd'

kbd.c:581: error: 'pKbd' undeclared (first use in this function)

kbd.c:602: error: 'TransMapPtr' undeclared (first use in this function)

kbd.c:602: error: expected ';' before 'map'

kbd.c:603: error: 'map' undeclared (first use in this function)

kbd.c:618: error: expected ';' before 'map'

make[2]: *** [kbd.lo] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1                                                                              .1/work/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.1/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1                                                                              .1/work/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.1'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *          ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *          ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *          ebuild.sh, line 1383:  Called x-modular_src_compile

 *   x-modular.eclass, line  348:  Called x-modular_src_make

 *   x-modular.eclass, line  343:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if rele                                                                              vant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-k                                                                              eyboard-1.1.1/temp/build.log'.

 *

```

----------

## Speeskeek

Hartelijk dank aan iedereen die eens kijkt

 *Taipou wrote:*   

> Probeer altijd zoveel mogelijk informatie te verschaffen. Waar het ook aan zou kunnen liggen is je Xorg.conf configuratie. Post dus ook even je /etc/X11/xorg.conf , als je wil.

 

```

# File generated by xorgconfig.

#

# Copyright 2004 The X.Org Foundation

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# The X.Org Foundation BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of The X.Org Foundation shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from

# The X.Org Foundation.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the xorg.conf(5) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

#    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

#    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

#    RgbPath   "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "be"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "PS/2"   # PS/2 Mouse

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"   "256"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

# Mouse wheel mapping.  Default is to map vertical wheel to buttons 4 & 5,

# horizontal wheel to buttons 6 & 7.   Change if your mouse has more than

# 3 buttons and you need to map the wheel to different button ids to avoid

# conflicts.

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the xorg.conf man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "NEC"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   31.5 - 82.0

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 50-100

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset   "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "mx440"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    VideoRam    65536

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "mx440"

    Monitor     "NEC"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

```

----------

## koenderoo

Hmmm. jouw probleem begint bij: kbd.c:45:23: error: xf86OSKbd.h: No such file or directory 

Als je vanaf de error gaat googlen met die tekst kom je o.a. op een forum waarin dit staat:

> Which package contains xf86OSKbd.h now? Don't see it in server package.

It's in xf86-input-keyboard, unless I forgot to add it to Makefile.am

...

That appears to be the case:

~/xorg/xf86-input-keyboard/src $ grep xf86OSKbd Makefile.am

~/xorg/xf86-input-keyboard/src $

Probleem is wel dat het hier om versie 1.2.0 gaat en jij 1.1.1 probeert te installeren. Logisch want dat is de meest recente versie. 

Ik zou als ik jouw was even in de /usr/portage/distfiles map even de xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.1.ebuild (of 1.1.1-r1.ebuild) weggooien, zodat deze bij het installeren weer opnieuw wordt opgehaald.

----------

## Speeskeek

vrolijk 2008!

ik ben hie rweer (het was even druk met al die feesten)

heb je raad opgevolgd en dit is het resultaat:

x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.2.0: geeft zelfde probleem

versie 1.2.2 werkt wel (i sinstalled.. nu gaan we eens kijken naar onzen X)

----------

## nixnut

Voor zover ik kan zien maakt xf86OSKbd.h deel uit van xorg-server:

```
$ qfile /usr/include/xorg/xf86OSKbd.h

x11-base/xorg-server (/usr/include/xorg/xf86OSKbd.h)

```

Ik zou dus proberen xorg-server opnieuw te emergen, want daar lijkt iets te zijn misgegaan.

----------

